# Turning 101



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well the wife was gone today when I decided to do this so you will have to bear with me. I took all the pictures except for 3 I think that the neighbor took of me turning. Anyway here goes. 

Picture 1 and 2 are for the piece of wood I turned today which was box elder as you can tell from the red streaks. I am a faceplate guy. I like using faceplates when I turn big stuf because I feel a little more secure I guess. Pictures 3, 4 and 5 are of me turning the piece round in preparation for putting the form on it. Pictures 6 and 7 are of me putting the top form on it. You must get the form you want on the top first thing. Picture 8 is of the opening and I had drilled down with my bowl gouge about 3" into the blank in preparation for hollowing. Picture 9 is the monster tool mounted on the lathe to start hollowing. Picture 10 is of the blank about 1/2 hollowed. Picture 11 is of the blank done. Walls are 3/16" thick. Picture 12 is where I have formed what is to be the bottom before parting it off the lathe. As you can see I will have enough wood left for a bowl which is now soaking in Denatured Alcohol to speed drying. Picture 13 is me sanding the outside of the hollow form. This must be done before you part it off as you won't be able to after it comes off. Picture 14 is of the hollow form after it is parted off and I reversed it to finish the bottom in my donut chuck. Picture 15 is the HF with one coat of Minwax Antique Oil on it. It will dry for 24 hrs and then I will add another coat. Then I will finish with several light coats of poly. 

That concludes lesson 101 guys. I hope this is what you were asking for. It was fun turning that piece. Only problem is box elder wants to crack alot. It was starting to crack as I was turning but I keep a tube of Super Glue right there to stop the cracks. Anyway let me know what you think. 




Bernie


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are the rest of the pictures. Had to put them into two windows as when I tried to put them all in at one time it scrambled them. So here are 12, 13, 14 and 15. 

Bernie


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bernie, that is a fantastic piece! One of your best so far I think and it isn't even done! That BE is sure beautiful stock. Hope the color stays with it. Thanks for taking the time to do this Bernie! Nice job. Dang, I remember when you got your first lathe and you were giving me the sales pitch... both you and Bob Noles  I don't think I will ever be that good. You have the knack my friend .. that is for certain!

Corey

P.S. Sorry your shop is now a mess... it's Harry's fault... make him clean the shop


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie,

Good job buddy! There for a minute I thought we we seeing Bill G on a diet  

That BE is not the most coopertive wood to turn. I had a lot of problem with some I turned a while back as well, but you did much better than I. Good looking end result. I hope the flame will stay red on that bowl. It is known for turning brownish over time like most colored woods do as well.

Are you still liking that Nova? I'm sure that is a dumb question


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep Bob I am and you can't have it. That thing is a dream to turn on. I used the C-man for this turning because I have it setup just for HF's. I just leave the monster setup of it and don't have to take it up and down all the time. Thanks again you two. I did clean the shop up after doing that turning. I took 8 wheat scoop shovels full out to the pile which in now about 4 foot deep and about 5 foot across. Now thinking about get a bowl coring unit. Maybe won't have so many chips.


----------

